# Barney the Elk 1994 - 2015



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Barney the Elk, resident of Evanston Wyoming's Bear River State Park since 1995, died January 8, 2015. He was 20 1/2 yrs old. Due to his failing health, the park had the majestic old bull put down. There are plans to have Barney's shoulder mount on display at the Interstate 80 Travel Center in Evanston.

He will be missed:


Fred (right) and Barney (left):


If you're in Evanston try to find time to visit the Bear River State Park. Watch resident bison and elk and witness wild waterfowl, deer, antelope and even moose along the Bear River just on the east side of town. Or try fly fishing for native cutthroat trout. Admission is free.


.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

It is a beautiful spot!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See that Goob, I'd heard he was "poached" because he wandered out of the state park, across the mental hospital property, and then paused to sniff a sage brush on state land, where a local hunter was waiting with his bow to legally take the local legend. 

Glad to hear the "real" story here. RIP Barney. Yabba Dabba Dead.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> See that Goob, I'd heard he was "poached" because he wandered out of the state park, across the mental hospital property, and then paused to sniff a sage brush on state land, where a local hunter was waiting with his bow to legally take the local legend.
> 
> ...........................................................................


:smile: The stories I could tell.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> :smile: The stories I could tell.
> 
> .


The "local hunter" was from Sandy. :smile:

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What a beautiful animal.Thats whats makes me want to hunt with camera now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder how many elk hunters took their new elk call down to the park during the rut and gave Barney a toot. I know I did....uh....and Barney usually ran off as fast as he could.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I wonder how many elk hunters .... gave Barney a toot. I know I did....uh....


I REALLY don't understanding you WhyHoming boys. I really don't.


----------

